# XML zur Aufbewahrung von Strings



## Roovy (27. Jul 2016)

Viele große Spiele nutzen Texdateien (auch XML-Verzeichnisse) um Strings zu speichern. So zum Beispiel Dialogzeilen. Diese Art der Aufbewahrung hat natürlich den Vorteil, dass man sie leicht ändern kann und seine Klassen aufgeräumt hält.
Als weiteres Beispiel zu dem von oben währe das Speichern von Charakterinformationen (Leben, Inventar, Koordinaten in der Spielwelt) in einem einfachen Spiel.
Für solche und ähnliche Dinge (möglicherweise noch zum erstellen von Savegames) benötige ich eine übersichtliche Speichermethode. Ich weiß bereits, dass man mit JDOM eine Datei schnell einlesen kann, bin aber im Bereich XML absolut neu.
Habt ihr Lösungsansätze, Tipps oder Ideen zur Umsetzung solcher Dinge?


----------



## AndyJ (28. Jul 2016)

JAXB (Java Architecture for XML Binding) heisst das, was du brauchst.
Ein einfaches Tutorial gibt's hier:
http://www.vogella.com/tutorials/JAXB/article.html
Und die Details hier: http://docs.oracle.com/javase/8/docs/api/index.html?javax/xml/bind/package-summary.html

Cheers,
Andy


----------



## Roovy (28. Jul 2016)

Danke sehr! Sieht gut aus. Ich denke damit kann ich etwas anfangen.


----------



## Jardcore (28. Jul 2016)

Falls du den ganzen Overhead vermeiden möchtest kannst du dir auch mal JSON anschauen.


----------



## Roovy (28. Jul 2016)

Irgendwelche Links? Ich finde gerade nicht brauchbares (das ich verstehe).


----------



## Jardcore (28. Jul 2016)

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/JavaScript_Object_Notation
http://www.w3schools.com/json/
https://wiki.selfhtml.org/wiki/JavaScript/JSON

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=JSON


----------

